# pptp e kernel 3.7.10

## verito

Salve a tutto il forum.

E' il mio primo post nel forum; anche se sono un felice utente gentoo da diversi anni ho sempre letto il forum e risolto i problemi di configurazione senza aver bisogno di rivolgere quesiti, ma questa volta non ci sono riuscito nonostante le ricerche fatte.

Il mio problema e' questo: ho una installazione in cui gira un kernel 3.7.10 ed uso KDE come desktop manager. Ho da tempo iniziato ad usare networkManager per configurare la rete insieme al widget in kde.

Da quando sono passato al kernel 3.7.10 pero' non riesco piu' a creare la VPN che uso quando lavoro da casa; la VPN e' basata su pptp.

Escludo problemi di configurazione della lan perche' se avvio il sistema col kernel 3.2.12 tutto funziona perfettamente.

Ho configurato il kernel 3.7.10 partendo dal .config del 3.2.12 tramite un "make oldconfig"; se controllo le opzioni relative al PPP difatti risultano uguali nelle due configurazioni ma poi il 3.7.10 mi da errori.

Quando avvio la VPN dal /var/log/messages ho i seguenti messaggi:

```

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <info> Starting VPN service 'pptp'...

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 6302

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' appeared; activating connections

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: starting (3)

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <info> VPN connection 'MyVPN' (Connect) reply received.

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost pppd[6304]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.5/nm-pptp-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost pppd[6304]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost pppd[6304]: Using interface ppp0

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost pppd[6304]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/6

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost pptp[6308]: nm-pptp-service-6302 log[main:pptp.c:310]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Apr 16 22:49:16 localhost pptp[6317]: nm-pptp-service-6302 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <warn> VPN connection 'MyVPN' (IP Config Get) timeout exceeded.

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <info> Policy set 'mindi' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost pppd[6304]: Terminating on signal 15

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost pppd[6304]: Child process /usr/sbin/pptp 192.168.1 254 --nolaunchpppd --loglevel 0 --logstring nm-pptp-service-6302 (pid 6308) terminated with signal 15

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost pppd[6304]: Modem hangup

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost pppd[6304]: Connection terminated.

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost dbus[1501]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="error", sender=":1.54" (uid=0 pid=6302 comm="/usr/libexec/nm-pptp-service ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.55" (uid=0 pid=6304 comm="/usr/sbin/pppd pty /usr/sbin/pptp 192.168.1 254 ")

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost dbus[1501]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="error", sender=":1.54" (uid=0 pid=6302 comm="/usr/libexec/nm-pptp-service ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.55" (uid=0 pid=6304 comm="/usr/sbin/pppd pty /usr/sbin/pptp 192.168.1 254 ")

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost pppd[6304]: Exit.

Apr 16 22:49:57 localhost dbus[1501]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="error", sender=":1.54" (uid=0 pid=6302 comm="/usr/libexec/nm-pptp-service ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.55" (uid=0 pid=6304 comm="/usr/sbin/pppd pty /usr/sbin/pptp 192.168.1 254 ")

Apr 16 22:50:02 localhost NetworkManager[1778]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' disappeared

Apr 16 22:50:16 localhost pptp[6317]: nm-pptp-service-6302 log[pptp_conn_close:pptp_ctrl.c:430]: Closing PPTP connection

Apr 16 22:50:16 localhost pptp[6317]: nm-pptp-service-6302 log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 3 'Stop-Control-Connection-Request'

Apr 16 22:50:16 localhost pptp[6317]: nm-pptp-service-6302 log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:551]: read error: Connection reset by peer

Apr 16 22:50:16 localhost pptp[6317]: nm-pptp-service-6302 log[pptp_read_some:pptp_ctrl.c:544]: read returned zero, peer has closed

```

Sembra che pptp non riesca a ricevere il reply del primo messaggio 'Start-Control-Connection-Request' andando poi in timeout. Ma esattamente la stessa configurazione funziona quando avvio il kernel 3.2.12 facendo correttamente l'autenticazione.

Qualcuno mi sa indicare quale puo' essere il problema?

Vorrei usare il kernel 3.7.10 perche' ho una buona stabilita' con il modulo brcmsmac per la mia scheda wireless, mentre non riesco in alcun modo a compilarlo nel kernel 3.2.12 (e anche questo per me e' un mistero che non sono riuscito a risolvere), perche' non riesco a rendere visibile la relativa opzione tra i possibili drivers dei moduli quando faccio girare "make config" per configurare il kernel.

Ringrazio fin d'ora per ogni suggerimento.

----------

